# Subsequent OV after IP Consult



## Juliette0416 (Sep 25, 2009)

HI--can anyone direct me to the CMS guidelines which state that after a patient is seen in consultation in the hospital and is then seen in the provider office in follow up this should be billed/coded as an established visit and not a office consultation. I have a physician that is adamant the follow up visit should be a consultation even though we are assuming care of the patient.

Thanks so much!!

Juliette


----------



## LLovett (Sep 25, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R782CP.pdf

bottom of page 13, very clearly states this is incorrect.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Juliette0416 (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## rinny (Sep 25, 2009)

katmryn78 said:


> http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R782CP.pdf
> 
> bottom of page 13, very clearly states this is incorrect.
> 
> Laura, CPC, CEMC



I am so glad that you have posted this link. I had a unpleasant discussion regarding hospitalist doing "consults" then following with medical management during the patients hospital stay with a coworker. I have been coding for the last 10 years but did not get my CPC until this past June so having this information will be very beneficial.

Thank you


----------

